# Pulse 80w Squonker - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

Get them now while stocks last!!!

Free bottle of 3mg Electric Donut Blueberry with each order.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-pulse-bf-80w-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

These are so pretty, you would have to get one of each colour though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)




----------



## K3V1N (8/5/18)

Do these include the 30ml refill bottles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/5/18)

K3V1N said:


> Do these include the 30ml refill bottles?



Hey bud no they don't. But we have similar ones available here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/15ml-silicone-squonk-refill-bottle-kit-by-yftk


----------



## K3V1N (8/5/18)

Was hoping it was the batch that included the refill bottle, but thanks for the response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Hi there..

Are you bringing in stock of the 30ml refill bottles that come with the ‘High End’ addition?


----------

